# Ewes and Lambs not getting along?



## CassyKay (Feb 22, 2022)

Is it normal for ewes and lambs to not get along in the pasture for a while? 
Our lambs range in age from 9 days old to 1 day old. These ewes are first time mothers. We've noticed that the ewes do not like each others babies approaching them or their babies and will shove them around. We keep each ewe and her baby in the barn for a few days before letting them back on the pasture with everyone else.


----------



## secuono (Feb 22, 2022)

Yup.
That's how they stick to THEIR mom and not another's. Ewes that allow strays will lessen the milk available to their own lamb or possibly cause issues to the mom left behind.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 22, 2022)

secuono said:


> Yup.
> That's how they stick to THEIR mom and not another's. Ewes that allow strays will lessen the milk available to their own lamb or possibly cause issues to the mom left behind.


X2. It is a good thing.


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 22, 2022)

Eventually, everyone will get along.   When the lambs will only nurse mom!  🤣


----------



## CassyKay (Mar 2, 2022)

Thanks! That is exactly what we've seen. If we made sure to give each ewe and lamb a full 24 hours alone, they soon had things sorted out in the pasture as well. Everyone is getting along great now and it's a lot of fun to watch the lambs playing together.


----------

